# socalizing pups



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

I've been working with a friend to help socialize some older pups and take them home to expose them to different things, and to take them with me when I'm out and about. I had a female that was terrified of my kids and wouldn't load into my truck without help. After 2 sessions of going home with me, I took her to a BBQ and she was the most well behaved person there (seriously...even the adult humans weren't so well behaved!) She heeled most of the time, and when we went inside, laid by my feet and didn't move. She has also been loading into my truck without (much) help, and is great with the kids now. we have also done some off-leash playing and walking around the yard and she has amazing recall. I'll tell her to come back, she'll check in, and then she can play for a bit. she's learning fetch, and that if she brings back the toy, she can chase it again. I'm so happy for her!!

I'm so excited for her, and hope she goes to her new family soon!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you for helping to socialize this sweet girl. I hope she finds an excellent home!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good job. I took in a rescue at 6 months old who was simply put: shattered. She couldn't even walk down the main road. Children terrified her. Everything terrified her because she wasn't socialized as a puppy. It was a long road but I never regretted keeping her here with me instead of placing her.


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

Jenn...that's a sad story.  This pup has been with her family her whole life, and all the kids are 16+. She's great with them, but they wanted me to take her around for new things. She is a very confidant pup now that isn't bothered by much. I'm very excited for her and her siblings to go to new home and start their new lives!


----------

